# Growing Algee?



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

I have seen a lot of rift lake tanks that have blue green algae on the rocks, and I've herd this helps regulate digestion.
The problem I have is that, I don't know how to grow algae like this, or where to get it! :?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Lighting, if you leave your lights on for extended periods of time it should do it.
You could also let the sun shine in on the tank.
Problem is algae wil grow wherever it can and not just on the rocks.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

I could never get any either. On a recent trip to my lfs she had a rock just covered in it, so I told her I wanted to buy her fuzzy rock. She thought I was nuts :lol: but gave it to me for free. Now I have small patches of the algae starting to grow on the rocks around it. Problem is, when I first bought it, it almost looked like it was covered in moss, now its just a green rock. They nibbled it down to stubs. Guess they really like the stuff :thumb:


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

> if you leave your lights on for extended periods of time it should do it.


I leave my lights on from 9:00 Morning -10:00 Night. This is the time recommended by all the books/articles/forms I've read.

In my 20 tall I have had problems with brown algae but never the green/blue variety, although once I filled my 55gal. up too much and blue green algae formed right over the water on the light cover!

I had also once taken some rocks that I had outside in a really small pond, that were covered in algae, (the brown green type), and within an hour it was all gone! :lol:


----------



## getwithit (Jan 13, 2008)

just a lil direct sunlight and some patients....it took about 7 months befor the brown algea finally changed to green....word of warning the green algea is ALOT more persistant than the brown. im kinda interested in why the brown grows first, if its a different type of algea or simply failed outcrops. i also have the red algea on my darker rocks...so its not very visible unless upclose but the fish seem to like picking at it, its not spreading beyond a certain area in the tank so i'll keep it.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a link to growing algae on rocks for use in the aquarium
http://aquaweb.pair.com/forums/archives ... read=63508
hth,


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a window in my door that lets light it and reflects on the tank cause algae to grow all over the glass would tinting my fron door window help not allowing green algae?


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

If you get a "filtered" glass that might work, but as far as tenting I'm not sure. :-?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I think "illusions2281" was referring to window tint, like for cars. Go with the "limousine" tint and it should help.
Some folks in the South have to tint their house windows because of the sun fading their furniture and carpet.

I've seen aluminum foil on front door windows, please don't do that, it looks kind of tacky and sort of suspicious. :lol: 
hth,


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

alicem said:


> I've seen aluminum foil on front door windows, please don't do that, it looks kind of tacky and sort of suspicious. :lol:
> hth,


Excuse me while I go take care of something........... :lol:


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Or you could dose some additional nitrates and you will get some algae..


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

> I think "illusions2281" was referring to window tint, like for cars.


I know that, I just didn't know if it would work.
Plus if you could get a clear filtered glass it might look more normal.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Snakes to Cichs said:


> alicem said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen aluminum foil on front door windows, please don't do that, it looks kind of tacky and sort of suspicious. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: I wondered if saying that would touch a nerve. 
Now, don't get me wrong, I've used it on bedroom windows when I worked midnight to 8am, a long time ago.
Hey, it's hard for a person to get to sleep with the sun blazing in. :zz:


----------

